# RAIN For Deer Opener



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I hate to hunt in the rain! I have done it many times but deer movement seems to be way less and I don't blame them one bit. Orig. forecast was for some rain this weekend, light rain, clouds and sun on Monday. Forecast as usual, seems to be changing hourly though. (And yes, I have decent rain gear.) Chances of rain now thru WED! Crappola!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

dress with right gear, sit in stand all day!! let the other hunters get cold and wet!! let them push the deer to you!!!! youll get some shots!!!!!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They keep changing it daily, was out Friday in 10 inches of snow in n . Portage county. Hope a little stays around by Monday, last report was rain ending late Sunday,but if you watch three different stations you get three different forecasts. Just hope for no rain.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I really hate hunting in the rain but opening weekend is your best chance at getting your deer. so I hunt rain or shine.

but I don't hunt the gun or bow season any more. but I do hunt our muzzle loading season. and there's really nothing worse than rain for a muzzleloader. I wish all of you a good season.
sherman


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have relied on the weather forecasts for fishing and hunting conditions and mph and direction of wind. I have canceled plans on too many occasions because of those predictions. In the end I have sit around home because it was supposed to be this or that and nothing. So it is a crap shoot and now I figure it's 50/50 chance of rain/snow on any given day. Besides, you can sit at home and talk yourself out of doing anything and kick yourself later


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm looking to get out and actually hunt for a change. I normally shoot at the range, but not at Bambi. If I didn't live in the burbs I could have had at least 12 nice bucks shot from my patio door. They run constantly through the backyards and sightly wooded areas around my neighborhood. I could slide my door open and bag them in my PJs sitting at the table or relaxing in my chair with my feet up on the ottoman.  Oh yeah, RAIN SUCKS! Hope I don't have to deal with it when I go out.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Rain bothers us a lot more than it does the deer. A light rain actually increases movement. Downpoor make it easy to still hunt.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Rain bothers us a lot more than it does the deer. A light rain actually increases movement. Downpoor make it easy to still hunt.



I agree! Bothers me a lot lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Rain bothers us a lot more than it does the deer. A light rain actually increases movement. Downpoor make it easy to still hunt.


True that! I don't mind a light rain, but it's amazing how many times a "light rain" turns into cold, soaked misery! I do have one tip. Ever see those "Tree Stand Umbrellas" that mount to the tree? I thought they were a useless gimmick, then my BIL bought one and told me how it saved some hunts for him. I bought one and it's true, they do work! If there's a chance of rain, the umbrella is in my pack! It's light weight and compact, so it's nothing to carry.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

as of now 36 deg and 10 % rain for Monday!!!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> I really hate hunting in the rain but opening weekend is your best chance at getting your deer. so I hunt rain or shine.
> 
> but I don't hunt the gun or bow season any more. but I do hunt our muzzle loading season. and there's really nothing worse than rain for a muzzleloader. I wish all of you a good season.
> sherman


The only thing worse than rain for muzzleloader season is rain during flintlock season here in PA! I'd take caps or 209's over flint in the rain any day...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

beetlebailey said:


> as of now 36 deg and 10 % rain for Monday!!!!


Yep! Last weather forecast I heard called for "sprinkles" ending in the morning. Sounds good to me! 



Misdirection said:


> The only thing worse than rain for muzzleloader season is rain during flintlock season here in PA! I'd take caps or 209's over flint in the rain any day...


Heck, sometimes my flintlock wouldn't go off when it was bone dry! Touchy little booger! Your comment reminded me of a late ML season at Beaver Creek SP. It was cold with a steady drizzle all day. Someone bounced a deer down a creek valley and all you heard was percussion caps snapping, but no guns going off!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Heck, sometimes my flintlock wouldn't go off when it was bone dry! Touchy little booger! Your comment reminded me of a late ML season at Beaver Creek SP. It was cold with a steady drizzle all day. Someone bounced a deer down a creek valley and all you heard was percussion caps snapping, but no guns going off!


I used to hunt Beaver Creek SP when I was a kid. Killed my first dozen or so deer all on the same hillside. My old sidelock percussion gun went snap quite a few times there in the late season. 

The bigger problem back then was the NFL playoffs always seemed to have AFC games on the Saturday that the season was in!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My best buck to date came after sitting in a tree for 3 hrs in a cold downpour questioning my sanity and second guessing letting a 6 point walk at first light...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Seaturd said:


> My best buck to date came after sitting in a tree for 3 hrs in a cold downpour questioning my sanity and second guessing letting a 6 point walk at first light...



Boy, I know I've done that many times!
It rained pretty much off and on all three days we were out this week where we were(Harrison)! Nasty. It also "rained" inside the popup we stayed in(condensation) dripping off the canvas pullout sleeping wings onto our clothes, mattresses, and sleeping bags! Nasty!! Not much fun! All the noise from oil and gas exploration in the immediate area, as well as the weather, seemed to have them "hunkered down" as well. 
More rain, wind forecasted for the rest of the week. I look for total kill numbers to be way down this season. Very little shooting heard compared to past years, and reduced sightings of deer from everyone we talked to!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

This year could be what the deer herd needs.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have one of those umbrellas. One day it started raining as I was in my stand so I mounted it on the tree and when I turned around to hunt there were three does staring there watching me. Needless to say I didn't get a shot.
As for the deer kill being down. I'm not so sure. I live next door to Dumas deer processing and they have been getting a pretty steady line of hunters bringing deer in to be processed.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

80% chance of rain Fri. & Sat. down in Tusc Cty - digging out the goretex tonight...


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Where u talking about low deer count. I hunt in blanchester outside of Cincinnati and they are all over the place?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

It was raining on Friday evening and I seen two does. I don't think the rain bothers the deer


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Deer basically feed all night, then lay down all day(it is how they digest their food!) the reduced numbers seen during the "rainy days" is due primarily to reduced hunters in the woods while it is raining. 90% of the deer seen during the day if you're stand hunting are either 'bumped' from their beds by hunters moving thru the woods, or possibly deer moving during the 'secondary' rut!( not many doing this last one once the shooting starts)!
PS-I still hate hunting in the rain!


----------

